# Food Safety News - 04/26/2022 Publisher’s Platform: Children under 5 sickened by Salmonella chocolate



## daveomak.fs (Apr 26, 2022)

Publisher’s Platform: Children under 5 sickened by Salmonella chocolate​By Bill Marler on Apr 26, 2022 12:09 am
Kinder products have been recalled after a Salmonella outbreak, which has mostly affected children under the age of five. As of April 20, the UK Health Security Agency confirmed 73 cases in the UK.  Above are the numbers: Behind the numbers are the real stories. “She’s been completely dead behind the eyes & so lifeless”... Continue Reading


Consumer groups, industry tell FDA Commissioner change is needed​By Dan Flynn on Apr 26, 2022 12:05 am
More money and reorganization are often offered as solutions when deficiencies turn up in government.  This time, food regulation by the Food and Drug Administration has come up short. In a lengthy report released on April 8, Politico depicted FDA’s food regulation and outbreak response as slow and inept. On Monday came the broadest response... Continue Reading


Figures show mixed picture for E. coli in England​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 26, 2022 12:04 am
The number of E. coli O157 infections declined in 2019 but non-O157 cases rose and two people died, according to figures from the UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA). In 2019, there were 1,720 confirmed cases of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) reported in England and Wales. Five patients were infected with multiple serogroups. A total of... Continue Reading


Spanish study finds organic produce contamination​By News Desk on Apr 26, 2022 12:03 am
Early findings from researchers in Spain has found organic produce can be contaminated with a range of bacteria. The study suggests that amoebas that live on organic leafy vegetables can shelter human pathogens like Pseudomonas, Salmonella, and Helicobacter. Details are based on a poster presentation at the European Congress of Clinical Microbiology and Infectious Diseases (ECCMID) in Lisbon,... Continue Reading


FDA tightens actions on certain imported cheese, seafood and mushrooms​By News Desk on Apr 26, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: Your child should not get E. coli and kidney failure or die from eating a pizza​By Bill Marler on Apr 25, 2022 02:55 pm
OPINION Santé publique France reports that as of 13/04/2022, 53 confirmed cases have been identified, of which 51 are linked to O26 strains, and 2 to O103 strains. For 26 other cases of HUS and STEC infections notified to Public Health France, investigations are ongoing. These 53 cases occurred in 52 children and 1 adult, who... Continue Reading


----------

